# Alsike clover



## Nate's Nectar (Sep 28, 2016)

Been doing a lot of reading on alsike clover and the results seem almost too good to be true. I've read that it's possible to pull 500 lbs per acre with 3-4 hives per acre. Was just curious if anyone else has experience with bees and alsike clover.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

We have alsike clover in hay fields around me but hay gets cut honey flow is over until it regrows . If you have bees where they harvest seed maybe you can have a honey harvest like that.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

I would like to know the temperatures that cause dormancy and death. Is it an annual in my area?


----------

